# making tubes



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd like to start making my own tubes. I've never made soft plastic lures before. Any suggestions on where to start? Best materials to use? Best source for materials? Use a mold or just dip them?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Injection molding gives the most professional looking results but many people have had descent success dipping tubes also.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would say size and quantity would come in to play here. Just for personal use I would dip them and for sell maybe a mold. These tube molds are expensive and I havnt found crappie size mold yet.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

These are some I dipped a while ago. I melted down a bunch of old torn up baits and dipped using a screw diver. They end up looking like little brown turds but the fish like 'em!


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

I can help u get started on the glorious adventure of making your own baits lol I've been busy making baits LOL I'll post some pictures of molds/ tube baits that make for certain fishermen soon thanks Verbinator


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

here is a swim tube mold with splines so u don't have to cut the tail, also with this mold if you don't like the arms you can easily pinch them off you can also dip them if u like its a long process but once your done it worth it I'll post up a dipping mold next


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

here is another injection mold that you can dip after injecting you then cut the tail to your liking, in the second picture the tube to left was dipped after injecting it, the tube on the right its skinner, one great thing its endless on things u can do with either mold or if your brave you can buy a tube dipper and practice LOL either way hope this helps


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, I've been using a metal rod and just dipping them but its super time consuming and I don't like the look of the tails when I cut them, they end up very uneven which probably doesn't bother the fish but it bothers me.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Verbinator where did you get your molds?


----------



## E_Nealeigh (Apr 11, 2014)

Verbinator, quick question. 
I'm looking at getting a tube craw mold with a spline (from Do-it molds). What is the best size insert to get for the spline for texas rigging?


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

strongto do it, or bears, del mart or ultra molds hope this helped


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

nealeigh what size is the mold are u buying? I bought the 4 inch splines and just cut them to the length I want like 3.5 on a 4 inch tube which gives me a 1/2 on the inside of the tube for the eye hook to bury in I did this because I don't sell them to the public I use them for personal use only, also you can make a solid tube you would need to plug the hole with a set screw from Lowe's hope this helps thanks Chris


----------



## E_Nealeigh (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info Verbinator!


----------

